# Sifflement Macbook



## mademoisellecha (20 Septembre 2007)

Problème depuis ce matin  : léger sifflement toutefois bien désagréable lorsque la machine est sous tension. Disparaît quand je le met en veille (quand je le referme). 

Aucune chute, aucun choc, rien. C'est apparu comme ça ce matin.
Quelqu'un sait-il quelle pourrait être la raison de ce bruit? On dirait des acouphènes... ça rend cinglé :sick:


----------



## Tox (20 Septembre 2007)

Quelle génération de MB ? Les premiers modèles Core Duo (32 bits) ont connu un problème de sifflement.


----------



## mademoisellecha (21 Septembre 2007)

J'en sais vraiment rien...acheté il y a un an pile. :rose:


----------



## corsican (3 Octobre 2007)

Moi aussi mon macbook siffle, je le constate que maintenant peut-être parceque je suis dans un total silence.
Bon j'ai changé mes barettes mémoire hier mais je pense pas que ce soit çà.
Je remarque par contre que le sifflement dépend de l'affichage, appuyez sur F12 pour voir.
Je me demande si c'est pas la carte son qui est parasitée par l'écran...?


----------



## mademoisellecha (3 Octobre 2007)

2 semaines en réparation dans une boîte à perpet' de chez moi, et on me le rend dans le même état... je fais quoi, je brûle l'immeuble...?


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2007)

Donne nous le mod&#232;le de ton macbook :

Va dans le menu pomme > A propos de ce mac


----------



## mademoisellecha (3 Octobre 2007)

J'y suis : je te fais une copie d'&#233;cran de la fen&#234;tre, dis moi de quoi tu as besoin exactement, et o&#249; le trouver..
 :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2007)

En fait, dans la fen&#234;tre "&#224; propos de ce mac" il va te donner les infos principales, dis nous ce qu'il est &#233;crit.


----------



## mademoisellecha (3 Octobre 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (4 Octobre 2007)

Je crois que Tox a vu juste, premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration, probl&#232;me de sifflement.

Pourquoi l'as tu emmen&#233; en r&#233;paration au fait ? pour le sifflement ?


----------



## mademoisellecha (4 Octobre 2007)

Ben oui. Je leur ai dit qu'il sifflait, ils ont diagnostiqué un truc au niveau de la ventilation... finalement hier ils m'ont dit qu'ils avaient changé la carte mère parce que c'était jesaispasquoi qui merdait au niveau du système de refroidissement (j'y connais rien m'en demandez pas plus long), mais il doit y avoir trop de bruit dans leurs atelier pour entendre ce sufflement à la ***, je pense.
Sauf que bon. Je l'entend bien, moi, là. Et pour les faire se déplacer il faut payer, même si la garantie marche toujours... Pour un peu moins d'un mois, maintenant, d'ailleurs.

Je leur ramène...?


----------



## MamaCass (4 Octobre 2007)

Am&#232;ne le rapidement et insiste, il faut qu'il te le r&#233;pare avant la fin de ta garantie


----------



## Paradise (4 Octobre 2007)

Sur mon ancien macbook* "Pro"* le sifflement n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; r&#233;par&#233; !! certe apr&#232;s *les SAV* il sifflait moins,  mais toujours une petit _zIIIIiiiiiii!!!! _  une honte, j'avais toujours *quietMacbookPro* pour stopper le son!!   bon maintenant avec le new , plus de probl&#232;mes !! 

Oui , il faut mettre la pression sur l' SAV !! c'est pas normal, m&#234;me si sur le 1&#232;re Gen un petit sifflement n'est pas banal !! (j'ai pass&#233; 7 mois avec) m&#234;me si curieusement sur xp (pour les cours) il whinait "ZZiiii"  pas


----------



## mademoisellecha (4 Octobre 2007)

Ben là c'est bizarre j'ai l'impression qu'il le fait plus... ou pas beaucoup... mais je deviens cinglée à coller mon oreille contre le clavier aussi, donc mon diagnostic est assez peu fiable :rateau: . 
Disons qu'il y a des variations de sifflement audibles quand je le manipule (si je le met à l'envers ou sur le coté). Sinon là posé sur le bureau ou les genoux ou quoi.. ben j'entend rien d'aussi agaçant qu'au début...je crois. :rose::rateau:

J'ai appelé une autre boîte de maintenance agréée Apple, ils m'ont dit que si la carte mère avait été changée, on pouvait rien faire de plus. Ils m'ont conseillé de ramener la machine là où je l'avais emmenée la 1ère fois...


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2007)

_C'est pt&#234;t qu'il est &#233;mu de voir une aussi jolie jeune femme tous les jours non ? 

(ok, je sors&#8230; )_


----------



## Paradise (4 Octobre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Ben l&#224; c'est bizarre j'ai l'impression qu'il le fait plus... ou pas beaucoup... mais je deviens cingl&#233;e &#224; coller mon oreille contre le clavier aussi, donc mon diagnostic est assez peu fiable :rateau: .
> Disons qu'il y a des variations de sifflement audibles quand je le manipule (si je le met &#224; l'envers ou sur le cot&#233. Sinon l&#224; pos&#233; sur le bureau ou les genoux ou quoi.. ben j'entend rien d'aussi aga&#231;ant qu'au d&#233;but...je crois. :rose::rateau:
> 
> J'ai appel&#233; une autre bo&#238;te de maintenance agr&#233;&#233;e Apple, ils m'ont dit que si la carte m&#232;re avait &#233;t&#233; chang&#233;e, on pouvait rien faire de plus. *Ils m'ont conseill&#233; de ramener la machine l&#224; o&#249; je l'avais emmen&#233;e la 1&#232;re fois...*



oui!! il faut le ramener !! 


moi apr&#232;s deux changements de carte m&#232;re j'ai laiss&#233; tomber , mais bon c'&#233;tait pour faire mon chieur, le Ziiiii!! (Whine)    &#233;tait vraiment pas fort


----------



## wip (4 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour la miss 

Ca te le fait toujours quand tu enlèves la batterie ?


----------



## mademoisellecha (4 Octobre 2007)

Salut Pierre  

Le sifflement stoppe d&#232;s que le mac se met en veille. Et l&#224;, tout &#224; l'heure, j'ai enlev&#233; puis remis la batterie, et j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a plus rien. Faudrait une oreille objective , je suis plus capable de discerner maintenant. Le moindre bruit devient suspect :hosto:


----------



## wip (4 Octobre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Salut Pierre
> 
> Le sifflement stoppe d&#232;s que le mac se met en veille. Et l&#224;, tout &#224; l'heure, j'ai enlev&#233; puis remis la batterie, et j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a plus rien. Faudrait une oreille objective , je suis plus capable de discerner maintenant. Le moindre bruit devient suspect :hosto:


Je te dis &#231;a parce que mon PowerBook siffle uniquement quand il est sur secteur et que la batterie est pleine. Lorsqu'elle se recharge, j'ai pas de sifflement. Donc une fois la batterie charg&#233;e, je la retire du PowerBook. Evidemment, faut faire tr&#232;s attention lorsque tu d&#233;branches le Mac... 

Bises


----------



## Paradise (4 Octobre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Je te dis ça parce que mon PowerBook siffle uniquement quand il est sur secteur et que la batterie est pleine. Lorsqu'elle se recharge, j'ai pas de sifflement. Donc une fois la batterie chargée, je la retire du PowerBook. Evidemment, faut faire très attention lorsque tu débranche le Mac...
> 
> Bises



La on parle du Whine Ziiii!! qui était la sur pas mal de core duo, pour ton powerbook c'est un autre probleme


----------



## wip (4 Octobre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> La on parle du Whine Ziiii!! qui était la sur pas mal de core duo, pour ton powerbook c'est un autre probleme


Mais j'ai aussi un autre bruit . Un grillon lorsque je reçois des informations sur le réseau en wi-fi ou ethernet... C'est celui-là ?? 
Ou peut-être encore un autre quand je passe d'un écran noir à un écran blanc ?? C'est bourré de bruits un ordi... Mon PC au boulot en fait plein aussi...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Octobre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Problème depuis ce matin  : léger sifflement toutefois bien désagréable lorsque la machine est sous tension. Disparaît quand je le met en veille (quand je le referme).
> 
> Aucune chute, aucun choc, rien. C'est apparu comme ça ce matin.
> Quelqu'un sait-il quelle pourrait être la raison de ce bruit? On dirait des acouphènes... ça rend cinglé :sick:




Bonjour,

Bah, le mien siffle aussi depuis le premier jour (MacBook 1,83 gHz), uniquement quand il est branché sur le secteur et que je travaille dessus.
C'est un peu agaçant mais sans plus. Je fais avec ! Et aucun bruit quand je travaille sur la batterie.

Sly54


----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Octobre 2007)

Bon alors en fait... quand je le sors de veille il siffle &#224; mort (comme avant r&#233;paration) pendant trois quatre minutes... et l&#224; maintenant, y'a plus rien. :mouais: 

Qu'il soit sur secteur ou pas ne change rien, par contre. Et le niveau de batterie non plus, je crois.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2007)

tu disais qu'en bougeant ton ordi, le son se modifiait.... ce qui fait penser à un soucis mécanique ! ..... et qu'y a t il de mécanique.....
.
.
.
.
le disque dur ! 

moi je pencherais plutot de ce coté là.... d'autant plus que la carte mère a été changée..... donc à part ça il ne reste plus grand chose.....

au fait, tu n'a pas un cd/dvd qui reste dans le lecteur ?


----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Octobre 2007)

Non, j'ai tout enlevé...
Si mon disque dur plante je crois que je casse tout, par contre...
Penser à faire une sauvegarde bientôt :affraid:


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2007)

lorsque  le DD de mon powerbook a commencé à rendre l'âme, j'avais aussi remarqué ce sifflement aléatoire..... et lorsque je m'"amusais" à bouger le lap dans tous les sens, on se serait cru en plein combat de sabres laser dans star wars.....

j'exagère un peu mais bon..... ça me donnait cette impression...

trèèèès bonne idée le backup....

de plus, test intéressant, si tu backupes sur un DD en firewire, profites en pour faire un clone bootable avec par exemple "carbon copy cloner", ensuite boote sur ton backup et écoutes si ce bruit est tjs là.....

à +


----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Octobre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> de plus, test intéressant, si tu backupes sur un DD en firewire, profites en pour faire un clone bootable avec par exemple "carbon copy cloner", ensuite boote sur ton backup et écoutes si ce bruit est tjs là.....
> 
> à +



Merci du tuyau, mais là par contre il me faut une traduction... :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Merci du tuyau, mais l&#224; par contre il me faut une traduction... :rateau::rateau:


 

sorry :rose: 

L'id&#233;al, pour moi, en ce qui concerne la sauvegarde, est de la faire sur un disque dur externe (dans ton cas c'est logique puisque tu as un portable :rateau: )
qui soit connect&#233; en firewire.
Le firewire te permet, si probl&#232;me avec ton disque interne, de d&#233;marrer ton ordi sur ce disque externe
Pour ce faire, il faut que tout ton syst&#232;me y soit ! et que ton disque ait &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;vu pour "d&#233;marrer", ce que l'utilitaire, gratuit, carbon copy cloner, permet ! 

Une fois que cela est fait, &#224; l'allumage de ton ordi tu presses "alt".... MacOs va te montrer une liste des volumes possibles pour le d&#233;marrage... l&#224; tu choisis ton clone externe et c'est parti !  

Si le bruit ne vient plus, c'est qu'il &#233;mane de ton disque dur interne (qui donc n'est pas sollicit&#233; puisque tu travaille sur l'externe)

si le bruit persiste, tu auras au moins appris quelque chose d'utile sur le backup  

tu suis ?

edit: dans tous les cas, si tu ne poss&#232;des pas ce genre de disque dur, le plus urgent reste de mettre tes docs importants &#224; l'abri sur une cl&#233; usb ou un dvd/cd.....
mais si j'ai tort, ce que j'esp&#232;re, &#231;a ne peut pas faire de mal de sauvegarder de temps &#224; autre.....


----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Octobre 2007)

Ok, parfait.

Je suis. :rateau:

Faut que je m'ach&#232;te un DD externe, niveau s&#233;curit&#233; c'est ce que j'ai de mieux &#224; faire, par contre pour mettre *tout mon systeme* + fichiers dessus, je sais pas comment on fait.  

Sauf qu'apr&#232;s, pour remplacer un disque dur interne hors garantie, s'il me l&#226;che dans un mois par exemple... &#231;a va douiller nan?  :affraid:

PS : pour le combat de Jedi tu es en plein dedans, c'est pile ce bruit-l&#224;. Ca veut dire foutu, _foutu_...?


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> je sais pas comment on fait.


 
tu t&#233;l&#233;charges CCC comme dis plus haut..... il fait &#231;a comme un grand

une fois le DD externe branch&#233; tu lance CCC, tu s&#233;lectionnes la source (le DD interne), la cible (le DD externe), tu vas dans les param&#232;tres de CCC et tu coches "rendre la copie bootable")



mademoisellecha a dit:


> Sauf qu'apr&#232;s, pour remplacer un disque dur interne hors garantie, s'il me l&#226;che dans un mois par exemple... &#231;a va douiller nan? :affraid:


 
je ne sais pas mais je suppose que oui.... t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; un SAV apple et demande leur.....sinon tu trouves un gentil bricoleur pour te faire &#231;a, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s compliqu&#233;, il faut juste &#234;tre calme zen et consciencieux... 



mademoisellecha a dit:


> PS : pour le combat de Jedi tu es en plein dedans, c'est pile ce bruit-l&#224;. Ca veut dire foutu, _foutu_...?


 
pas tout de suite, mais &#231;a commence......


----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Octobre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> pas tout de suite, mais ça commence......



nnnaaaaannn. trop nase. 
Histoire de m'épargner des heures de marche à pied jusqu'au SAV le plus proche de chez moi : un bricolo agréé Apple peut faire quelque chose pour réparer le DD, ou faut le changer carrément? (non parce que bon si c'est pour attendre que le machin me lâche une fois que la garantie sera morte...autant y aller tout de suite!)


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2007)

non, un DD ne se répare pas..... à moins de dépenser une fortune si tes docs sont classés "secret défense"

si tu es encore sous garantie fonce.... mais je ne sais pas si tous les apple center vont te proposer un backup (gratuit ? payant ? )


----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Octobre 2007)

pffffffff...ok.

Merci pour toutes ces infos Arlequin...
Vais donc m'acheter un disque dur externe, tout copier bien gentiment et démarrer le système à partir de ce dernier. 

Si plus de sifflement, c'est que tu avais bien raison. 

Auquel cas j'appellerai vite Maintronic pour voir s'ils peuvent me le changer avant la fin de la garantie qui arrive à grands pas :affraid:.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2007)

Bonne résolution  

à +


----------



## Sly54 (5 Octobre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> un bricolo agréé Apple peut faire quelque chose pour réparer le DD, ou faut le changer carrément? (non parce que bon si c'est pour attendre que le machin me lâche une fois que la garantie sera morte...autant y aller tout de suite!)




Changer le disque interne d'un MacBook est tres facile.
Juste une petite languette à tirer, éventuellement dévisser le support du (vieux) disque interne pour le visser sur le nouveau disque interne, et remettre le nouveau disque.
5 minutes montre en main.
Il faut quand même les bons tourne vis pour dévisser - revisser le support (dispo chez casto par exemple).

Sly54


----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Octobre 2007)

DD externe achet&#233;. C'est un LaCie 80Go, et l&#224; je viens de l'installer, j'ai une question : comment "copier coller" TOUT le syst&#232;me de mon mac sur le external HD?? 
Et pas seulement les fichiers ? 

De mani&#232;re &#224; retrouver tout mon mac&#224;moi m&#234;me quand je d&#233;marrerai &#224; partir du disque externe?

Edit : non, mais en fait, je viens de red&#233;marrer pour voir, je pensais qu'il me demanderait sous quel disque je voudrais bosser. en fait non pas du tout.. quelqu'un d'expert pour m'expliquer l'int&#233;ret d'un disque externe hormis la sauvegarde des fichiers, alors ? :assezperplexe: :comprendpas:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2007)

On t'a dit 1000 fois (au moins  ) d'utiliser carbon copy cloner pour ça.
Ca va copier "entièrement" ton disque dur. Ensuite tu boot sur ton disque externe.


----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Octobre 2007)

AH OUIIII

C'est vrai 



Maiiiiis, en fait, mon DD fonctionne en USB. Oui j'ai pas de sous c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; pas le moment donc j'ai pris le moins cher et en voiture simone. :rose:

Edit n&#176;6000 : autant pour moi : USB ou firewire, &#231;a change rien.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> AH OUIIII
> 
> C'est vrai
> 
> ...



T'es à la ramasse germaine!
Ca change tout!  

Avec un FW, tu aurais pu booter dessus, là c'est foutu.
Bon ze t'expliquerai tout ça plus tard.


----------



## rob (5 Octobre 2007)

si tu attend un peu sans rien fair avec ton ordi le disque dur va se mettre en veille et donc la tu poura voir si il y a toujours le sifflement.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Octobre 2007)

Sly54 a dit:


> Changer le disque interne d'un MacBook est tres facile Sly54



??? ah ben m*rde alors.... &#231;a a l'air plus facile que sur powerbook ! merci pour l'info



mademoisellecha a dit:


> : comment "copier coller" TOUT le syst&#232;me de mon mac sur le external HD??
> Et pas seulement les fichiers ?



la t&#234;te dans les nuages ? 



Khyu a dit:


> On t'a dit 1000 fois (au moins  ) d'utiliser carbon copy cloner pour &#231;a.
> Ca va copier "enti&#232;rement" ton disque dur. Ensuite tu boot sur ton disque externe.



val&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224; ! 


mademoisellecha a dit:


> AH OUIIII
> 
> C'est vrai
> 
> ...



ts ts ts 

quoique..... ai d&#233;j&#224; lu que certains macs peuvent booter en usb..... mais faut il une bidouille ou ais je r&#234;ver   je cherche.....

edit: il semble que les mac "intel" puissent booter en usb..... &#224; confirmer car n'en ai pas sous la main &#224;....



rob a dit:


> si tu attend un peu sans rien fair avec ton ordi le disque dur va se mettre en veille et donc la tu poura voir si il y a toujours le sifflement.



&#231;a on, le sait depuis le d&#233;but .... si si


----------



## rob (6 Octobre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> ça on, le sait depuis le début .... si si



oui mais elle le referme donc tous se met en veille (processeur, écran...)
donc moi je dit simplement de mettre seulement le disque dur en veille parce que sa pourrait être l'écran qui siffle (comme sur ma psp quand je la banche sur secteur).


----------



## Arlequin (6 Octobre 2007)

rob a dit:


> oui mais elle le referme donc tous se met en veille (processeur, écran...)
> donc moi je dit simplement de mettre seulement le disque dur en veille parce que sa pourrait être l'écran qui siffle (comme sur ma psp quand je la banche sur secteur).



ok, à condition de cocher l'option adéquate dans les préférences système/économie d'énergie....

mais un écran plat qui siffle  jamais vu..... mais bon suis pas technicien...... en général le sifflement est dû à la THT ou à condensateur défectueux....... mais bon, suis pas tehnicien (quoi moi je me répète :rateau


----------



## mademoisellecha (6 Octobre 2007)

Bootable en USB, je confirme. 

Et même quand je démarre avec le disque externe... sifflement.

J'appelle l'Apple store...


----------



## Paradise (6 Octobre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Bootable en USB, je confirme.
> 
> Et même quand je démarre avec le disque externe... sifflement.
> 
> J'appelle l'Apple store...



Courage


----------



## Albataur (7 Octobre 2007)

Pareil sur mon macbook re&#231;u vendredi (donc neuf).
J'ai un esp&#232;ce de chuintement (sifflement irr&#233;gulier) quand il est branch&#233; sur le secteur.

J'ai l'impression que c'est plus flagrant en sortie de veille.

Le bruit est le m&#234;me avec ou sans batterie et il se situe en hat &#224; gauche du clavier.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un doûte quand même.

Après avoir vu le macbook, je confirme qu'on entend bien un sifflement.
DD ou ventilo, j'hésite. 
J'ai booté le MB sur le dd externe, toujours le même sifflement.
Quand on met le laptop à l'envers, le son est différent.

Un backup a été effectué au cas où le disque dur merdouille.
Mais on a vraiment l'impression qui c'est le ventilo qui hoquete.

C'est d'autant plus lourd que la fin de garantie se termine dans un mois et que mademoiselle ne veut pas prendre d'AppleCare. 

L'idéal serai que l'AS change le disque dur *et* le ventilo.


----------



## mademoisellecha (7 Octobre 2007)

Pour la garantie qui s'arrête bientôt, c'est pas grave, j'ai appelé l'apple store et ils m'ont dit que tout ce qui serait désormais relatif à ce problème de sifflement serait pris en charge gratuitement même après la fin de garantie, puisque le problème s'est déclaré pendant la période de garantie.

Bon, par contre, si j'ai un autre souci dans un mois à propos d'un truc qui n'aurait rien à voir, évidemment, je peux m'asseoir dessus. Mais l'Apple Care, c'est trop cher pour moi .


----------



## wip (8 Octobre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> J'ai un doûte quand même.
> 
> Après avoir vu le macbook, je confirme qu'on entend bien un sifflement.
> DD ou ventilo, j'hésite.
> ...


Salut 

Faudrait essayer de démarrer sur le DD externe en retirant le disque interne... Comme ça, tu saurais vraiment d'ou ça vient (en effet, même si le mac ne vient pas lire sur le DD interne quand il tourne sur l'externe, ça n'empêche pas le disque interne d'être sous tension, et donc d'être en fonctionnement) 

@+


----------



## Albataur (8 Octobre 2007)

Pour mon sifflement je suis pratiquement sûr que ça ne vient ni du dd ni du ventilo.
Déja le bruit n'est pas situé du tout à l'endroit où est situé le disque dur et ça ne ressemble pas du tout à un bruit de ventilo. 
De plus cela n'est pas du tout cohérent avec le fait que ce bruit n'apparaisse que lorsque je suis connecté au secteur.
Cela voudrait dire que le disque dur ou le ventilo ne fonctionnent plus lorsque je suis sur la batterie ??

Non cela ressemble plus à un bruit de condensateur qui siffle ou quelque chose dans le genre ...


----------



## Z-Mat (8 Octobre 2007)

Sur mon MB, j'ai également un léger sifflement, mais vraiement rien d'inquiétant, du coup je ne sais pas si je parle du même problème que vous.

Toujours est-il que j'ai constaté qu'il se fait entendre surtout quand le mac n'est pas chaud, et que ça ressemble fortement au bruit de l'écran plat 17" de mon PC, qui fait ce bruit surtout lorsqu'il y a beaucoup de blanc à l'écran (une feuille de calcul Excel par exemple).

Pour le MB, j'attribue ça à un "bruit de fonctionnement" ou plutôt un ronronnement du Mac pour rester poétique 

Sinon lorsque le Mac commence à chauffer (c'est à dire un peu après le démarrage quand je m'en sers), il y a des petits "clac" discrets, comme si les composants commençaient à chauffer...

Mais tout marche bien, et rien n'est gênant, alors pourquoi s'en inquiéter ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Faudrait essayer de démarrer sur le DD externe en retirant le disque interne... Comme ça, tu saurais vraiment d'ou ça vient (en effet, même si le mac ne vient pas lire sur le DD interne quand il tourne sur l'externe, ça n'empêche pas le disque interne d'être sous tension, et donc d'être en fonctionnement)
> 
> @+



Hey! 

C'est une bonne idée. Faudrai essayer.


----------



## Paradise (8 Octobre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Pour la garantie qui s'arrête bientôt, c'est pas grave, j'ai appelé l'apple store et ils m'ont dit que tout ce qui serait désormais relatif à ce problème de sifflement serait pris en charge gratuitement même après la fin de garantie, puisque le problème s'est déclaré pendant la période de garantie.
> 
> Bon, par contre, si j'ai un autre souci dans un mois à propos d'un truc qui n'aurait rien à voir, évidemment, je peux m'asseoir dessus.* Mais l'Apple Care, c'est trop cher pour moi* .




tu es pas la seule...


----------



## mademoisellecha (8 Octobre 2007)

La bonne nouvelle, c'est que ça siffle *plus du tout !!!* 

La mauvaise, c'est que si ça siffle plus c'est que mon disque dur interne a grillé... :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Faudrait essayer de démarrer sur le DD externe en retirant le disque interne... Comme ça, tu saurais vraiment d'ou ça vient (en effet, même si le mac ne vient pas lire sur le DD interne quand il tourne sur l'externe, ça n'empêche pas le disque interne d'être sous tension, et donc d'être en fonctionnement)
> 
> @+



Salut,

En relisant rapido ce fil, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais fait ce test il y a qqs mois !
J'ai ce sifflement sur mon MacBook d'origine (HD 8O Go), uniquement écran ouvert et sur le secteur.
J'ai changé mon HD pour un plus gros et plus rapide, et j'ai toujours ce sifflement. Ce n'est donc pas le HD qu'il faut incriminer. Le bruit se situe nettement du coté gauche de l'ordi, là ou se fait le branchement secteur.

Sly54


----------



## mademoisellecha (9 Octobre 2007)

Nan... chez moi pas moyen de localiser avec précision le sifflement. Et puis, quand le disque interne tourne plus, zzziouuu plus de sifflement. 
Je l'amène la semaine prochaine. De toutes façons il fait plus de bruit; je bosse sur le DD externe...


----------



## Paradise (11 Octobre 2007)

c'est pas le whine du processeur ??


----------



## mademoisellecha (11 Octobre 2007)

arretez de parler comme si j'etais ingenieur informaticien sivouplai.


----------



## Paradise (11 Octobre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> arretez de parler comme si j'etais ingenieur informaticien sivouplai.



oui en fait, je me souviens, au d&#233;but des macbook (simple et pro) il y avait pas mal de probl&#232;mes de sifflement qui en anglais est "whine" , c'&#233;tait du aux processeurs, enfin &#224; la carte m&#232;re qui r&#233;gulait le proc, je me demande juste si ton probl&#232;me, c'est pas _juste_ &#231;a 
apr&#232;s un changement de carte m&#232;re (SAV) tout est nikel , question un poil b&#234;te, ton sifflement change en fonction de la charge de travail que tu lui demande...? par exemple, il siffle plus quand tu as beaucoup d'application ouvertes ?

je ne sais pas si le probl&#232;me des macbook pro est le m&#234;me que sur les macbook <.?


----------



## Paradise (11 Octobre 2007)

Quand ton macbook Siffle, si tu ouvre photobooth, il siffle encore.??? si il s'arr&#234;te, c'est bien le probl&#232;me  

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=141556


----------



## mademoisellecha (11 Octobre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> oui en fait, je me souviens, au début des macbook (simple et pro) il y avait pas mal de problèmes de sifflement qui en anglais est "whine" , c'était du aux processeurs, enfin à la carte mère qui régulait le proc, je me demande juste si ton problème, c'est pas _juste_ ça
> après un changement de carte mère (SAV) tout est nikel , question un poil bête, ton sifflement change en fonction de la charge de travail que tu lui demande...? par exemple, il siffle plus quand tu as beaucoup d'application ouvertes ?
> 
> je ne sais pas si le problème des macbook pro est le même que sur les macbook <.?



Il sifflait pareil tout le temps, 1 programme ouvert ou 6, même chose. 
Et ma carte mère a été changée lors de mon 1er passage au SAV : c'est pas ça.


----------



## Albataur (12 Octobre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Quand ton macbook Siffle, si tu ouvre photobooth, il siffle encore.??? si il s'arrête, c'est bien le problème
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=141556


C'est bien ce que j'ai alors ...


----------



## unfalkster (31 Octobre 2007)

Mon MacBook a le même problème (nouvelle génération, acheté depuis un mois) sifflement quand il est sur secteur. Et en effet grâce à photobooth, ce put&§$*`£?æµ¬ de bruit  s'est enfiiiiin arrêté ... Perso, j'imagine que c'est un problème d'alimentation, tout ce que fait photobooth, c'est d'alimenter la cam. Et clairement, quand on s'alimente sur batterie, plus de problème.. Bref j'espère qu'ils corrigeront ça sur les prochaines générations...
On est pourtant habitué au professionnalisme d'apple ..non? lol


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2007)

si tu es encore garantie!! Apple change ta carte mère gratuit !! 


mademoisellecha : tu es es ou?


----------



## mademoisellecha (31 Octobre 2007)

Pas possible pour cause boulot de me séparer du mac une nouvelle fois pour 2 semaines de réparation... c'est trop long, ça me fait prendre un retard dingue, et là j'ai personne pour me prêter un portable provisoirement.

Je tourne sur le DD externe en attendant, et faut que j'appelle le SAV du 13ème pour savoir s'ils peuvent me commander un DD macbook afin que je ne leur apporte le mac QUE quand ils auront reçu la pièce, ça m'évite de perdre une semaine... :hein:


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2007)

je te comprend c'est le même problème que moi ... sans mon book pro, je suis mort :rateau:

Courage !!


----------



## Maxmallium (7 Novembre 2007)

unfalkster a dit:


> Mon MacBook a le même problème (nouvelle génération, acheté depuis un mois) sifflement quand il est sur secteur. Et en effet grâce à photobooth, ce put&§$*`£?æµ¬ de bruit  s'est enfiiiiin arrêté ... Perso, j'imagine que c'est un problème d'alimentation, tout ce que fait photobooth, c'est d'alimenter la cam. Et clairement, quand on s'alimente sur batterie, plus de problème.. Bref j'espère qu'ils corrigeront ça sur les prochaines générations...
> On est pourtant habitué au professionnalisme d'apple ..non? lol



J'ai exactement le même problème .... y a t'il une solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

Maxmallium a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème .... y a t'il une solution ?



Appeler l'Apple Store ?


----------



## Maxmallium (7 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Appeler l'Apple Store ?



Même si je l'ai acheter, il y a quinze jours à la Fnac ...?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

Maxmallium a dit:


> Même si je l'ai acheter, il y a quinze jours à la Fnac ...?



Ouai. Tu as dépassé le délais pour un échange standart d'office chez la Fnac.
Appel l'AS et explique ton problème. C'est un numéro vert.


----------



## Maxmallium (7 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouai. Tu as dépassé le délais pour un échange standart d'office chez la Fnac.
> Appel l'AS et explique ton problème. C'est un numéro vert.



Mais j'ai pris l'extension de garantie ... et comme pour l'instant j'ai vraiment besoin de mon Mac, je me disais qu'attendre un peu, ça ferra pas de mal, surtout si la version de mon Macbook est épuisé et qu'il me donne le nouveau (on peut toujours rêver) Es-ce que je peux pas marchander avec Apple, puisque je l'ai acheter le 17/10


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

Maxmallium a dit:


> Mais j'ai pris l'extension de garantie ... et comme pour l'instant j'ai vraiment besoin de mon Mac, je me disais qu'attendre un peu, ça ferra pas de mal, surtout si la version de mon Macbook est épuisé et qu'il me donne le nouveau (on peut toujours rêver) Es-ce que je peux pas marchander avec Apple, puisque je l'ai acheter le 17/10



Tu as pris l'extension de garantie Fnac ou l'Apple Care ?

Sur l'Apple Store, tu as le droit de retourner le produit sous 14 jours si il ne te convient pas.
Pour la Fnac, je ne sais pas.
Quoi qu'il en soit, le délai de 14 jours est terminé.
Tu ne peux donc pas échanger ton MB contre la nouvelle révision.


----------



## Maxmallium (7 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu as pris l'extension de garantie Fnac ou l'Apple Care ?
> 
> Sur l'Apple Store, tu as le droit de retourner le produit sous 14 jours si il ne te convient pas.
> Pour la Fnac, je ne sais pas.
> ...



Extension de garantie FNAC, et il m'ont dit que si le Macbook avait un problème, il me le remplaçait ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

Maxmallium a dit:


> Extension de garantie FNAC, et il m'ont dit que si le Macbook avait un problème, il me le remplaçait ...



Oki Doki.
Va à la Fnac, explique ton problème en insistant bien sur le fait que la machine est neuve et que ce bruit te dérange.

N'attends pas trop longtemps, ce bruit peut couvrir une panne plus importante comme un disque dur défectueux.

Bon courage.


----------



## Maxmallium (7 Novembre 2007)

Merci Beaucoup pour le conseil, je vais y aller dans la semaine ...


----------



## ivan2708 (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir, je rencontre ce meme problème sur mon macbook core2duo 2,16Ghz 1Go de ram. Le bruit qui disaparaissait lorsque j'appuyais sur f12 est maintenant continu.


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2007)

J'aurais pourtant parié que ce problème de sifflement était de l'histoire ancienne, au moins depuis la révision B...


----------



## Maxmallium (7 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> J'aurais pourtant parié que ce problème de sifflement était de l'histoire ancienne, au moins depuis la révision B...



La révision B ?


----------



## ivan2708 (7 Novembre 2007)

J'aurais tellement aimé... faut-il que je contacte le sav ?


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2007)

La deuxième révision des MB = B, la troisième = C, etc.

Actuellement, la révision D vient de sortir.

Les premiers MB Core Duo ont souffert de sifflement lié à l'alimentation du processeur. Ce problème était déjà connu avec les G4. Plus personne ne s'en plaignait depuis longtemps. A tel point que je croyais le problème résolu. Sur ma révision C, je n'ai aucun problème de ce type.


----------



## Maxmallium (7 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> La deuxième révision des MB = B, la troisième = C, etc.
> 
> Actuellement, la révision D vient de sortir.
> 
> Les premiers MB Core Duo ont souffert de sifflement lié à l'alimentation du processeur. Ce problème était déjà connu avec les G4. Plus personne ne s'en plaignait depuis longtemps. A tel point que je croyais le problème résolu. Sur ma révision C, je n'ai aucun problème de ce type.



Donc, c'est un problème répertorié ... il vnt pas m'envoyer paître à l'Apple Store ...


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2007)

Oui et non, car il semblerait que le processus industriel ne parvient pas toujours à éradiquer ce problème...


----------



## Maxmallium (7 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Oui et non, car il semblerait que le processus industriel ne parvient pas toujours à éradiquer ce problème...



Ca me rappelle à moins grande échelle, le problème des surchauffe de la 360 .... console design par des ex d'Apple ....


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2007)

Si ce n'est que le problème est lié à la technologie Centrino. Des portables d'autres marques ont aussi connu ce souci.


----------



## wip (8 Novembre 2007)

Ce plaindre de ce sifflement, ça revient peut-être au même que de se plaindre qu'on entend un bruit de moteur quand on met sa voiture en route ...


----------



## Arlequin (8 Novembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Ce plaindre de ce sifflement, ça revient peut-être au même que de se plaindre qu'on entend un bruit de moteur quand on met sa voiture en route ...


 
Je m'en vais donc de ce pas demander un échange standard chez Renault..... y'a pas d'raison.... non mais ho...


----------



## Paradise (8 Novembre 2007)

bha, je peux te dire que se Ziiiiiziiiiiii est tout siplement insupportable  heureusement pour moi c'est fini


----------



## Arlequin (8 Novembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> bha, je peux te dire que se Ziiiiiziiiiiii est tout siplement insupportable  heureusement pour moi c'est fini


 
tu veux comparer avec une tour G4 bipro MDD ?  :rateau:  

mais je comprends que ce bruit soit insupportable ! Je me suis un peu amusé récemment avec un mini, dans une pièce silencieuse.....on entend rien ! ensuite ai rallumé le fameux bipro..... punaise quel boucan !


----------



## wip (8 Novembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> bha, je peux te dire que se Ziiiiiziiiiiii est tout siplement insupportable  heureusement pour moi c'est fini


Je sais, j'ai un PowerBook G4 1,5ghz...


----------



## ivan2708 (8 Novembre 2007)

je préfererais vraiment entendre un ventilo souffler que ce sifflement!


----------



## fadem (8 Novembre 2007)

J'ai moi aussi un pb de sifflement. C'est clairement au niveau de l'alimentation : ça siffle quand il est sur secteur, ça s'arrête dès que je défile des pages sur le net ou que je lance photobooth. J'ai remarqué que le transfo de l'alim avait lui aussi commencé à siffler et grésiller. Je vais ptet appeler l'apple store avant que tout ça ne flambe


----------



## kakao (8 Novembre 2007)

fadem a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi un pb de sifflement. C'est clairement au niveau de l'alimentation : ça siffle quand il est sur secteur, ça s'arrête dès que je défile des pages sur le net ou que je lance photobooth. J'ai remarqué que le transfo de l'alim avait lui aussi commencé à siffler et grésiller. Je vais ptet appeler l'apple store avant que tout ça ne flambe


A tous, pouvez-vous préciser de quel macbook il s'agit et sa date d'achat ? Merci.


----------



## fadem (8 Novembre 2007)

Le modèle de mon Macbook est dans ma signature. Il s'agit d'un 2GHz (revB il me semble) acheté en décembre 2006. Le pb de sifflement existe depuis le début mais bon, je ne me suis pas vraiment inquiété (on s'habitue). Le sifflement du bloc alim en revanche est nouveau.


----------



## Paradise (8 Novembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu veux comparer avec une tour G4 bipro MDD ?  :rateau:
> 
> mais je comprends que ce bruit soit insupportable ! Je me suis un peu amusé récemment avec un mini, dans une pièce silencieuse.....on entend rien ! ensuite ai rallumé le fameux bipro..... punaise quel boucan !




 je suis en train d'écrire d'un g4 bi-pro (au taf), j'ai l'habitude maintenant du bruit horrible c'est quand il est éteind qu'il me manque !!!  :love:


----------



## Maxmallium (8 Novembre 2007)

Je suis en direct avec un monsieur de chez Apple


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Maxmallium a dit:


> Je suis en direct avec un monsieur de chez Apple



Mais encore ?


----------



## Maxmallium (8 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais encore ?



Il fait des recherches et m'a fait &#233;vacuer l'&#233;lectricit&#233; statique sans succ&#232;s ...

EDIT : R&#233;sultat : Essayer avec une autre alimentation ...


----------



## mademoisellecha (9 Novembre 2007)

Du nouveau, 

Malgré le fait que l'Apple Store m'ait certifié que toute réparation référente à mon problème de sifflement (qui s'est déclaré pendant la garantie) serait gratuite même après la période de garantie, chez Maintronic ils ne veulent rien savoir et si je vais faire changer mon DD interne là bas je vais raquer.

Quelqu'un sait quel disque dur je dois acheter pour mon macbook? Faut tout faire soi même apparemment ça reviendra moins cher


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Du nouveau,
> 
> Malgré le fait que l'Apple Store m'ait certifié que toute réparation référente à mon problème de sifflement (qui s'est déclaré pendant la garantie) serait gratuite même après la période de garantie, chez Maintronic ils ne veulent rien savoir et si je vais faire changer mon DD interne là bas je vais raquer.
> 
> Quelqu'un sait quel disque dur je dois acheter pour mon macbook? Faut tout faire soi même apparemment ça reviendra moins cher



Rappelle l'AS et explique leur que Maintronic refuse de réparer.


----------



## Maxmallium (9 Novembre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Du nouveau,
> 
> Malgré le fait que l'Apple Store m'ait certifié que toute réparation référente à mon problème de sifflement (qui s'est déclaré pendant la garantie) serait gratuite même après la période de garantie, chez Maintronic ils ne veulent rien savoir et si je vais faire changer mon DD interne là bas je vais raquer.
> 
> Quelqu'un sait quel disque dur je dois acheter pour mon macbook? Faut tout faire soi même apparemment ça reviendra moins cher



Moi, Apple veut même pas imaginer l'échange ... j'ai testé une nouvelle alim sans succès ...


----------



## mademoisellecha (9 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Rappelle l'AS et explique leur que Maintronic refuse de réparer.



Ou bien changer de centre de maintenance. Ils n'avaient qu'à être polis  : j'en ai trouvé un mieux, qui veut bien me changer le disque.


----------



## Maxmallium (11 Novembre 2007)

Es-ce que vous pensez que le problème peut être lié à l'alimentation ?


----------



## Tox (11 Novembre 2007)

Non si tu penses au chargeur, oui si tu fais référence au circuit alimentant le processeur.


----------



## Maxmallium (11 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Non si tu penses au chargeur, oui si tu fais référence au circuit alimentant le processeur.



Je pense au chargeur, Apple m'a dit d'aller tester les alimentations des Macbook en expo à la Fnac ... j'ai trouvé ça ridicule ...


----------



## Tox (11 Novembre 2007)

Pour plus d'information concernant le sifflement du circuit d'alimentation.


----------



## fxav (20 Novembre 2007)

slt, je me permet de remonter ce sujet car j'ai ce problème de sifflement.
Je vient d'avoir mon macbook, au début je me disais que c'était pas trop grave, mais là ca devient limite insuportable vu que j'utilise mon macbook dans une pièce très calme.

le bruit se coupe si je fait défiler une page web, ou si je lance des applications.
Si j'appelle l'apple store, est-ce que j'ai une chance qu'ils me l'échangent ?

D'autre part, si j'appuie sur le flanc gauche de la coque, j'ai le plastique qui s'enfonce, c'est normal ?

merci, bonne soirée


----------



## colbosc (20 Novembre 2007)

même problème de whine
après 2 semaines, j'ai obtenu le remplacement de mon macbook 2,16 reçu le 24 octobre
le nouveau, 2,2, arrive demain


----------



## fxav (20 Novembre 2007)

et ils te l'ont echangé direct ou tu as du insister ?


----------



## fxav (20 Novembre 2007)

Pour joindre le support technique d'apple on est obligés d'appeler le numéro en 0825 ? ils abusent de mettre un numéro payant quand meme !

et si je vais dans une boutique apple store, ils pouront faire quelque chose pour mon prolème ?


----------



## colbosc (20 Novembre 2007)

par téléphone, j'avais fait les routines "énergie" (pram, cpu?) 
on me l'a échangé direct alors que je n'étais pas demandeur au début (je voulais garder tiger, eh oui!, car il semble que les 2,2 soient leopoard seulement)
j'ai le premier depuis 1 mois, il me grésille dans les oreilles, avec la musique cela passe mais pour travailler au calme c'est un peu gênant
je leur ai surtout dit que j'avais peur que ce bruit débouche sur une panne après quelques mois
de plus j'avais dépassé les 14 jours pour l'échange et ils me l'ont fait quand même, ils sont vraiment réglos chez Apple


----------

